# Iis Mime



## Horusab (5. November 2003)

hi

weiss irgend jemand von euch, wie man beim iis die mime typen definiert
danke für eure Antwort
mfg horusab


----------



## phi_2k (17. November 2003)

Für welchen zweck willst du denn welchen MIME definieren?


----------



## Horusab (17. November 2003)

tja tja 
is egal, hat sich von selbst gelöst (mit ein bischen nachhilfe von mir ^^)


----------



## phi_2k (17. November 2003)

na dann is ja gut


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. November 2003)

Wäre schön, Deinen Lösungsweg für andere verfügbar zu machen. Es kann ja sein, das noch jemand das gleiche Problem bekommt und im Forum dann einfach eine Lösung finden kann, ohne die Frage stellen zu müssen. Ich denke das fördert den Sinn der Tutorials-Suche.

Danngeescheen


----------



## Horusab (18. November 2003)

ok, wenn du meinst 

also
als erstes sucht man die windows hilfe (lol) auf, dann tippt man das suchwort (hier: mimetype) ein, und hofft auf eine gute antwort 

im ernst (die windows hilfe hat mir bis jetzt noch nie geholfen, noch gaaar niieeeee ;-)) wenn man auf properties geht, dort auf security dann auf script/mime.
Da kann man alles definieren.


mfg horusab


----------

